

The Coolest Guy On The Internet - blackvine
http://www.altvirtual.com/tech-news/coolest-guy-internet.html
SEO Contest to see who the coolest guy on the internet is.
======
sharkbrainguy
I'm not sure if I should flag this or vote this up for trying to harness the
hackernews effect to win an seo contest.

On the one hand it's evil, but on the cooler hand it's really clever.

~~~
blackvine
hackernews effect ?? reminds me off the slashdot effect.

~~~
sharkbrainguy
Being on hacker news seems to HUGELY affect a links google rank.

This is anecdotal btw, I haven't measured it in any real way.

